# [TOR] Torilla on FreeBSD



## Maxiu (Apr 19, 2018)

It's hard to explain but at this moment I tried do something like Torilla using modest 9 tor instances and randomize it via SQUID but I'm stuck on decrypting HTTPS for squid.

If is here anyone who will be want help me with:

1. Finish work with decrypting and crypting HTTPS for SQUID? https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/squid-redirect-and-your-connection-is-not-secure.62656/
2. Create Virtual Network Card with DHCP, and with SQUID and TOR for Virtual Machine, or a configure second Network Adapter for using by the router?

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...stances-with-ipfw-for-better-anonimity.61977/




https://www.deepdotweb.com/jolly-ro...inners/how-to-connect-to-tor-over-top-of-tor/


----------

